# Parallel Dados



## jodell8964 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am building a small cabinet that holds paper. This cabinet will have shelves that are about one and one half inches apart. The shelves are parallel to each other. However, the shelves have an incline of 5 degrees fronm the horizontal. This requires running 3/16" dados through the gables of the cabinet parallel to each other but spaced 1 1/2" apart. What is the best way to achieve this on a table saw. I'll probably need to wobble a 1/8" blade to achieve a 3/16" width. But to cut 10 parallel dados that are parallel to each other on two gables such that the shelves appear horizontal from the front is the trick. Any ideas are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

jodell8964 said:


> I am building a small cabinet that holds paper. This cabinet will have shelves that are about one and one half inches apart. The shelves are parallel to each other. However, the shelves have an incline of 5 degrees fronm the horizontal. This requires running 3/16" dados through the gables of the cabinet parallel to each other but spaced 1 1/2" apart. What is the best way to achieve this on a table saw. I'll probably need to wobble a 1/8" blade to achieve a 3/16" width. But to cut 10 parallel dados that are parallel to each other on two gables such that the shelves appear horizontal from the front is the trick. Any ideas are welcome. Thanks.


Can you cock the base of a sled with a 5 degree wedge?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My thought is:*

If it was me, I'd be usin' a router,. 3/16 bit, Rip 10 - 1 1/2" spacer boards depending on how many shelves there are. Accurately layout and locate the first dado on each side piece. Measure distance from edge of bit to baseplate edge. Move the guide board to that distance up away from the first desired dado. Route the first dado. Leaving the guide board clamped, place the first 1 1/2" spacer in between the guide board and the router to space the next dado down by 1 1/2". Repeat the process until all the dados are in. making sure the spacers are tight together and using a piece of doubled side tape to secure them. All this is to save set-up and measuring x many times. If you keep things tight together they should all be parallel and equally spaced...and you can see what you are doin' :thumbsup: bill


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

leave the piece a little long and cut the end at the 5 degree angle than just run that edge against the fence with a dado blade and than after you cut them just straighten the edge out on a crosscut sled.

best of luck,
john


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Can you cock the base of a sled with a 5 degree wedge?


If it is a commercial sled, like my Rockler sled, you just adjust the base to 5 degrees. Then you can proceed to parallet cut the dadoes at a 5 degree andle and parallel to each other.

G


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

jfs477 said:


> leave the piece a little long and cut the end at the 5 degree angle than just run that edge against the fence with a dado blade and than after you cut them just straighten the edge out on a crosscut sled.
> 
> best of luck,
> john


Yup, this is what I was thinking:thumbsup:


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

1. Install 3/16 dado blade set up.
2. Set up your Miter Gauge on the table saw to 5 degrees. 
3. Adjust your fence to the distance that the first cut should be. ( try on a scrap piece of wood)
Paying close attention to the leading edge of the shelf support, make your first cut on the left or right side of the shelf.
4. Re-Adjust your miter guage to the oposit angle. ( the reverse direction of the first cut)
5. Make your first cut on the oposit self support.
6. Move your fence 1 1/2 inch away from the blade.
7. Make your second cut on the last board.
8. Repeat from step 3 untill the exact number of shelves are cut for both sides. 

This is how I have done the exact same thing. I hope it is clear enough

Ralph


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> If it is a commercial sled, like my Rockler sled, you just adjust the base to 5 degrees. Then you can proceed to parallet cut the dadoes at a 5 degree andle and parallel to each other.
> 
> G


I's a po' boy. I had to make my own.:sad:


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

How about cutting all the dadoes straight and then just cut the top and bottom of the side pieces at a 5 degree angle?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but the back of the shelf would have to be cut at 5 degrees to angle the shelves at 5 degress...The top and bottom would only angle the top and bottom...


----------

